# Owner Hooks (Treble Hooks, Split Rings, Inline Hooks)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

We now have replacement hooks for your poppers and trolling lures.

Striker Offshore Tackle is proud to announce we have become distributors of Owner Hooks.

First order has just arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We have the following products in stock

*Owner Zo-Wire 3X Inline Hooks
5/0 Inline Hooks per pack $8.00
7/0 Inline Hooks per pack $8.00

*Owner Stinger ST-66 Treble Hooks
2/0 Treble Hooks per pack $9.00
3/0 Treble Hooks per pack $13.00

*Owner Hyper-Wire Split Rings
#9 170LB per pack $4.00
#10 220Lb per pack $4.00

Please visit www.strikertackle.com for more information!!!!!!!!!!!!

FREE SHIPPING on all orders over $75.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Attached Images


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

We have just added the following products to our OWNER lineup.

*Owner Zo-Wire 3X Inline Hooks
4/0 Inline Hooks per pack $8.00
9/0 Inline Hooks per pack $8.00

*Owner Stinger ST-66 Treble Hooks
1/0 Treble Hooks per pack $9.00
4/0 Treble Hooks per pack $13.00
5/0 Treble Hooks per pack $13.00

*Owner Hyper-Wire Split Rings
#11 250Lb per pack $4.00

*Owner Dancing Stinger Hooks with Wire
5/0 Double hooks with wire per pack $5.00

*Owner Super Mutu Circle Hooks
5/0 Circle Hooks per pack $11.00
6/0 Circle Hooks per pack $11.00
7/0 Circle hooks per pack $11.00

Please visit www.strikertackle.com for more information!!!!!!!!!!!!

FREE SHIPPING on all orders over $75.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.R (Sep 26, 2015)

We just added these to our OWNER products at www.strikertackle.com


----------

